# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Vasomotorische rhinitis

## bagnosport70

Hallo,

Graag zou ik willen weten of er iemand hier is die bekend is met vasomotorische rhinitis of ook wel chronische neusslijmvliesontsteking.
Wat zijn je klachten en wat is je behandeling?
Zelf heb ik astma en gebruik daar medicijnen voor.
Groeten Marijke

----------


## Luuss0404

*Chronische neusslijmvliesontsteking/chronische rinitis*
Bij een chronische neusslijmvliesontsteking (chronische rinitis) is het neusslijmvlies langdurig (chronisch) ontstoken. De ontsteking kan het hele jaar door voorkomen. Chronische neusslijmvliesontsteking komt het meest voor bij mensen tussen de 20 en 30 jaar en minder naarmate men ouder wordt.
*Oorzaak*
De eigenlijke oorzaak van chronische neusslijmvliesontsteking is onbekend, maar er zijn veel factoren die deze kunnen opwekken of voor een verstopte neus kunnen zorgen. Het kan daarbij gaan om langdurige blootstelling aan sigarettenrook door meeroken, koude en droge lucht of huisstofmijt.
Andere oorzaken van chronische neusslijmvliesontsteking kunnen bepaalde ziekten zijn, zoals immotiele-ciliasyndroom, cystische fibrose (een erfelijke ziekte) of allergieën, waardoor de cilia, de haarachtige uitsteeksels in de neus die slijm en irriterende stoffen helpen verwijderen, minder goed werken. Ook door langdurig gebruik van sommige geneesmiddelen, zoals neusdruppels of neussprays, kunnen de cilia minder goed gaan werken. Chronische neusslijmvliesontsteking kan ook worden veroorzaakt doordat de cilia in het neusslijmvlies actiever worden, vermoedelijk doordat de zenuwfunctie gestoord is (vasomotore rinitis).
Ook een onvoldoende werkende schildklier en zwangerschap (gedurende de laatste drie maanden) kunnen een verstopte neus veroorzaken door de schommelende hoeveelheden hormonen in het bloed.
Industriële stoffen zoals arseen, koper, zink, salpeterzuur, chroom kunnen irriterend werken en kunnen bij langdurige blootstelling ook chronische neusslijmvliesontsteking veroorzaken.
*Verschijnselen*
Kenmerkende verschijnselen zijn bijna het hele jaar door een loopneus met niesbuien of een verstopte neus. De patiënt kan niet goed meer proeven of ruiken en heeft een zeurend gevoel in het gezicht of in de neus. Wanneer de openingen van de neusbijholten geblokkeerd raken, kunnen de bijholten bij een chronische neusslijmvliesontsteking gaan ontsteken.
Een bepaalde vorm van chronische rinitis is atrofische rinitis (ozaena). Hierbij wordt het slijmvlies dunner (atrofieert). Daardoor worden de neusgangen wijder (dilateren) en drogen uit. De cellen die normaal in het neusslijmvlies voorkomen (cellen die slijm afscheiden en met hun trilharen vuildeeltjes verwijderen), maken plaats voor cellen die normaal in de huid worden aangetroffen. Deze aandoening is vaak erfelijk, maar kan ook ontstaan bij iemand die een operatie aan de neus en bijholten heeft ondergaan waarbij een aanzienlijke hoeveelheid weefsel en slijmvlies in de neus is weggenomen. Een langdurige bacteriële infectie van de binnenkant van de neus kan ook een rol spelen. In de neus vormen zich korstjes en er ontstaat een zeer onaangename geur. Er kunnen steeds opnieuw ernstige neusbloedingen optreden en de reukzin kan verloren gaan (anosmie).
*Diagnose*
De diagnose is gebaseerd op de verschijnselen en op lichamelijk onderzoek. Bij het onderzoek is het slijmvlies van de neus rood en opgezwollen. Bij een atrofische rinitis bevat de neus juist droge, groen-gele afscheiding (secreet) en korsten. Met bloedonderzoek kan worden vastgesteld of de neusslijmvliesontsteking wordt veroorzaakt door een infectie of een allergie. Met een priktest kunnen eventuele allergieën worden opgespoord.
*Behandeling*
Het is moeilijk om een chronische neusslijmvliesontsteking helemaal te genezen. Er zijn echter enkele medicijnen die kunnen helpen tegen de verschijnselen. Meestal worden antihistaminica en een neusspray met steroïden voorgeschreven. Bij de meeste patiënten met chronische neusslijmvliesontsteking helpen neussprays goed.
Bij een atrofische rinitis heeft de behandeling tot doel de korstvorming te verminderen, de onaangename geur weg te nemen en infecties terug te dringen. Lokaal toegepaste antibiotica, die in de neus worden aangebracht, doden de bacteriën. Oestrogeen en vitamine A en D kunnen de korstvorming verminderen doordat ze de slijmafscheiding bevorderen. Ook chirurgische vernauwing van de te wijde neusdoorgangen kan de korstvorming verminderen.
Bij een ernstige vasomotore rinitis die niet goed reageert op medicijnen en andere behandelingen, moeten soms de neusschelpen geopereerd worden, of behandeld met zeer koude vloeibare stikstof (cryobehandeling). De neusschelpen zijn de drie botten die de zijkant van de neusholte vormen. Verdere aanvallen van chronische neusslijmvliesontsteking kunnen worden voorkomen door de stoffen te vermijden die de allergische reactie oproepen, zoals pollen en stof.
*Complicaties*
Als complicatie van chronische neusslijmvliesontsteking kan regelmatig terugkerende acute ontsteking van het neusslijmvlies (acute rinitis) of van de bijholten (sinusitis) voorkomen. De verschijnselen kunnen ook leiden tot hoofdpijn. Andere complicaties van chronische neusslijmvliesontsteking zijn neuspoliepen die zich kunnen ontwikkelen door de constante irritatie. Poliepen komen het meest voor bij patiënten met niet-allergische neusslijmvliesontsteking.
_(Bron: gezondvgz.nl)_

----------


## EssieB

Hoi Marijke,

ik heb het (de niet allergische vorm) en daarbij ook astma. Ik vind het een crime. De astma krijgen we niet onder controle en de rhinitis ook niet. Ik gebruik er flixonase voor en ook medicatie voor de astma. De flixonase werkt niet. Dus ik moet mijn hele leven er op in gaan richten.

----------

